# pregnant and spotting - could it be stopping cyclogest?



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you might be able to help?

I had my 9 week scan on Wednesday, which showed both babies looking perfectly healthy and nurse had no worries.  She advised that I didn't need to be on cyclogest past 8 weeks (was on 400mg twice per day), so stopped - haven't used it since Tuesday night.  This morning I had a pink bleed, followed by a panic attack in the shower (never had one of those before!!)

I was just wondering if stopping cyclogest can sometimes cause a little spotting / bleeding?

Many Thanks

BettySpaghetti


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to speak to your clinic, explain what you were told and ask their advise.

Let me know what they say

Take care x


----------

